

Ask HN: New generation social SDK's for 2014 projects? - makuchaku

Social is still strong and instead of being a side-line project, its a solid part of our life.<p>Any recommendation for current-gen SDK which can do following:
- Work on top of FB, G+, Twitter, LinkedIn, Phone Contacts
- Helps to find friends of friends using the service
- RW access when permissions are given
- Has server side &amp; mobile client SDK&#x27;s<p>Thanks!
======
makuchaku
RoarEngine used to do it in 2011 - but seems like dead now.

What do you use for your apps?

What would have ZimRide used to find friend of friends across social networks?

